# Eastern Shore 5-30



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Meet up with Ric and went to the Eastern Shore. Launched around 7am. I stayed by the canal that opens up toward fishermans Island while Ric went to fishermans Island to fish with Chad and kevin. We all fished until 3:30pm They did not have the luck that they had last week. I landed 6 flounder and lost 2. All flounder were 12-16". Found a nice flounder hole that I will be back to visit soon.

Robert


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*missed out*

on connecting with you guys. Was planning on joining you but wife had to work the weekend so I wound up chaperoning my two teenage daughters. We camped at Kiptopeke and the girls had fun catching a few croaker and sea mullet off the pier Sunday night. Water was flat calm there so they got bored riding the kayak around on Monday and we headed over to Sandbridge to let them have a go at kayaking the surf. After dumping the yak twice they had enough of ocean yaking, spent the rest of the day on the pier at Sandbridge (L.I.P.) Not much action in the afternoon , saw a few medium size blue taken on gotchas, that was about it. Hopefully will get a chance to meet up with you guys and do some yaking. 

BTW- where do you guys launch from when going to the Eastern shore.

Thanks


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Nice fishing with you Robert, that boat is sweet! You had better luck than we did. We didn't do anything on the shoals. That's drummin'.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Surf Cat, there is a place to launch canoes/kayaks/jon boats at the wild life refuse. Still a long paddle out to fishermans Island.

Robert


----------

